# Deathride Dorks!! I warned them!!!



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Active.com can't handle the volume of everyone trying to sign up. I told them this would happen. But do they ever listen to me!!?? Ugh.


We are experiencing higher than normal volume and are therefore unable to process your request at this time.

Please wait several minutes and then try again.

We apologize for this inconvenience.


----------



## J_T (Sep 15, 2005)

That sucks!:mad2:


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Deathride.com is having problems and their email server is flaking. I'm guessing they're getting bombarded with complaints. I just sent my friendly, but whining, email to them. I reminded them of how they were warned. It's not big deal for me (I've completed it 5 times) but what a bugger for everyone else!!


----------



## Folsom_Blues (Apr 10, 2004)

*Incredible...*

I was on at 10AM and got that same message. Has anyone registered?

I thought Active.com was a major player and could handle the load, but I was wrong. This is a complete disservice. The lottery sucked, but at least you feel like you had a chance. I imagine at sometime I will be able to get into the reg page and get: "We're sorry, all spots for today have been filled. Please come again!"

Bad move DR, bad move...


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I keep hoping everyone else gives up and I can get onto the site .

Make sure you email them your thoughts on the subject at [email protected] attn Teresa Burkhauser, CMP.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*The Deathride Office Cat Replied to My Email*

All he said was:


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Active.com sucks. I stopped doing rides that require it, unless they had a mail-in option. I don't need to deal with their hassles. I just want to ride my damn bike.


----------



## ohdee (Nov 9, 2007)

I kept trying from 10am on. 16 minutes of "site too busy" messages and I finally got through at 10:17. I'm in now!! 

Not pleased with the new process but at least I got in.....


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Says now its closed:


REGISTRATION
Sorry: The first leg of registration is now closed.

Please try again on this date and time:

Jan. 14th, 2009 – 10am Pacific Daylight Time

No Death Ride for you!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Got myself in but it froze up on my wife and then never got her in. I'm very unhappy with them right now.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I snoozed and loozed. I forgot about it, and it was full at 10:38. D'oh!

Anyway, every year I see people signing up the morning of the event. You have to pay the late fee, though.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*after wearing out the buttons*

on two mice, and getting carpal tunnel index finger..... I got in at 10:25. I like the lottery system better. Either you're in or you're out and searching on craigslist. Looks like they are done until the second reg in Jan.

I imagine that they went this way for two reasons
1. cheaper
2. get some $$ early


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I (luckily) managed to get registered by 10:02am.. was doing a fast cycle until that server busy page finally went away. I'll count myself lucky for getting in so quickly!


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek (Mar 31, 2008)

Got on at 10:10. I'm in!! Let the training begin!


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Scum of the earth*



mohair_chair said:


> Active.com sucks. I stopped doing rides that require it, unless they had a mail-in option. I don't need to deal with their hassles. I just want to ride my damn bike.


They tried to sneak some $59 membership fee onto my credit card after the expiration of my "trial" membership. Supposedly I had checked or not unchecked some box when registering for an event. The guy on the support line that reversed the charge was very friendly but the whole idea that Active.com charged me without some explicit notice of "signing up" for some bogus membership just irks me. Never again will I deal with those low lifes.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Who gets the proceeds of all the registration fees? Do they themselves support a bigger cause ala Armstrong's Livestrong? ..me thinks it would be really great if they can support, i.e., breast cancer, AIDs or something that's an epidemic (as in "a portion of the proceeds would support research/shelter/whatever for ..."), would make me sign up at the drop of a hat, this way I'm riding not just for a big thrill (death ride), but for a life.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

mangotreat0808 said:


> Who gets the proceeds of all the registration fees? Do they themselves support a bigger cause ala Armstrong's Livestrong? ..me thinks it would be really great if they can support, i.e., breast cancer, AIDs or something that's an epidemic (as in "a portion of the proceeds would support research/shelter/whatever for ..."), would make me sign up at the drop of a hat, this way I'm riding not just for a big thrill (death ride), but for a life.


This is Alpine County's baby. All proceeds go to them. And I'm sure they can use it.

jps


----------



## LachesisV (Dec 21, 2007)

*Fools*

A lot of us could not hang around for 15-30 minutes trying to register during a regular work day. The Death Ride folks and Active really messed up with this. I have no confidence that I will be able to register in January 2009.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah, Alpine County is the poorest county in California and one of the poorest in the nation. They can literally use any money they can get. They can barely keep their volunteer firefighters, law enforcement, and roads paid for. This is basically charity for a hard hit county. It's such a nice little place I'm happy they can get it though.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I got two replies from my emails to them. It was funny as they were completely different from one another. I was pretty nice and just informed them that active would be completely overwhelmed by the volume. Here's the main one:

*Hi Ridgetop:

Sorry that you had a bad experience today. We hope you try again in January. We feel active did a great job for us handling the large volume this ride generates. We try and make alot of people happy but unfortunately we can't please everyone.
Thank you for your comments.

Teresa Burkhauser, Executive Director *


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Kissy Kissy*

Usually when I get screwed I like a kiss afterwards, otherwise I feel dirty.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Craigslist, two weeks before the event.... 'nuff said.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

That may be us next year. Ms. Ridge and I only got one ticket between the two of us. If I don't get one on the next round I'll just hit craigslist with a request. No biggy really but still irritating (then again I may not have made it in the lottery either). 

You doing the ride again Coop? You want to join us for any training rides before? We're organizing some more organized training rides starting in May if you are interested. I wouldn't mind coming down your direction to ride with you earlier in the year if you can tolerate me and the Mrs. coming down.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*sucks*



Ridgetop said:


> Active.com can't handle the volume of everyone trying to sign up. I told them this would happen. But do they ever listen to me!!?? Ugh.
> 
> 
> We are experiencing higher than normal volume and are therefore unable to process your request at this time.
> ...


Been trying to sign up for Solvang for weeks, too, and it won't work.l


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Ridgetop said:


> You doing the ride again Coop? You want to join us for any training rides before? We're organizing some more organized training rides starting in May if you are interested. I wouldn't mind coming down your direction to ride with you earlier in the year if you can tolerate me and the Mrs. coming down.


The magic 8 ball says "it is certain". 

I'd love to do some riding at elevation with you guys. And, I'll be setting up another thinkcooper spring ride with beer and a sweet route (not in that order). You guys should come down. I'll also be putting together a few repeats on the Empire Grade Triple crown in prep if you're game for that.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> Active.com sucks. I stopped doing rides that require it, unless they had a mail-in option. I don't need to deal with their hassles. I just want to ride my damn bike.



I feel the same way about overcrowded events, walked away from the DR last year saying "never again". The doubles have certainly changed my perspective....

....besides, the DR is just a long training ride anyway. 

Enjoy all, good luck.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

Keeping up with Junior said:


> They tried to sneak some $59 membership fee onto my credit card after the expiration of my "trial" membership. Supposedly I had checked or not unchecked some box when registering for an event. The guy on the support line that reversed the charge was very friendly but the whole idea that Active.com charged me without some explicit notice of "signing up" for some bogus membership just irks me. Never again will I deal with those low lifes.


Same here - charged $59 for a membership I knew nothing about. All active.com events have been avoided since.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I also tried repeatedly to get in - unfortunately, Firefox was part of my problem. First time I tried to use Safari instead, got right in and got the "All sold out - try again on 1/14" message. Maybe I'll get lucky in Jan - if not there's always Craigs list if I really want in - or I also have Mt. Shasta less than 1 hour away. Honestly, that was a GREAT ride last summer and look forward to it almost as much as the anticipation to try the Deathride.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

I think I missed my op last year. Had to sell my ticket last minute.

It being the same weekend as Downieville Classic makes a miss almost every year now.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*C2k?*



grrrah said:


> I think I missed my op last year. Had to sell my ticket last minute.
> 
> It being the same weekend as Downieville Classic makes a miss almost every year now.


If you want something similar around that time of year, consider Climb to Kaiser. A whole lot few headaches than the Deathride, and I think a harder ride.


----------

